

Show HN: Snapchan - the Snapchat-only image board - yefim
http://snapchan.com

======
moot
If only 4chan had a POST API.

~~~
yefim
If only! That's where I was hoping to go with this. Instead I just stole
/r/4chan's stylesheet and posted to a subreddit.

~~~
wsidell
No need for an official API, just create a post request with the right
parameters.

~~~
meowface
Can't. All posts require reCAPTCHA.

------
hayksaakian
so a snapchat account posts to a subreddit?

I expected an actual imageboard format, but maybe that's the nostalgia
speaking

~~~
indlebe
I think you thought that because it ends with chan. A name like SnapLeReddit
may be much more appropriate, considering that all other chans that I've seen
use the imageboard format, and don't just link to a subreddit.

------
gailees
This guy demoed the hack at hackNY. Really well done. I think he's also the
same guy who hacked vine too.

~~~
frasierman
Different guy.

(Source: I'm the guy who "hacked" Vine [@ws])

------
akavi
Uses [https://github.com/tlack/snaphax](https://github.com/tlack/snaphax), I
assume?

~~~
yefim
Nope, [https://github.com/nykac/node-snapchat/](https://github.com/nykac/node-
snapchat/)

------
wellboy
Awesome dude, very innovative, could become something, maybe an own app, I
dont know.

